

But I know that he knows that I know - codegeek
http://blog.asmartbear.com/rock-paper-scissors.html

======
debacle
RPS is one of those games that is so nuanced and complex even though the rules
are so simple.

I wonder if it's a game that a computer could reliably win (and not that one
that cheats).

